# Is sneezing a sign of a cold in pigeons



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a pigeon that is sneezing a lot. I have recently totally redecorated the area where I keep the pigeons and it could be dust stirred up by this, but I have heard that pigeons do catch colds?

Also I am wondering if it is safe to treat all the pigeons with coxoid when there are babies around? It says nothing on the bottle so I assume its ok?

Thanks for the info, I have no one to compare notes with round here.
Brian.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Brian

Pigeons can be affected by dust they are not normally exposed to, also fumes from paint.

If a pigeon has a 'cold' (any kind of respiratory problem) then I'd expect to hear a difference in the bird's breathing, or see some kind of discharge, or dirty wattle (or cere).

I have noticed that quite a few of the pigeons who have temporarily shared my bedroom at night will sneeze a few times without any obvious environmental trigger, maybe just due to small feathers from preening irritating the nostrils.

Have seen no warnings about Coxoid and baby pigeons, but haven't used it myself. If we suspect a pigeon has Coccidiosis, then we would treat individually anyway.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you John D.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

Do you have pouters? Mine sneese somtimes. (I think it has to do with their inflative ability)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Canker will also cause sneezing. Molting can as well.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

When my birds sneeze, i try to look for other symptoms like droppings and if they fluffed, if there isn't any nothing to worry about

I read that ACV can help with sneezing, i am not sure about it but in weather changes i use to give them clove and black pepper tea and it helps


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I have left it for a while and I have not seen any other developments, so I think it is just the changing weather(as we head into winter).


----------

